# Update on cancer



## grannyjo (Jan 31, 2021)

Been a long time since I let you know what's been happening 
I'm in palliative care hospital now   I'm being well cared for and being kept pain free. 
Trying to find a place in a hospice, but there are very few available. 
All my affairs are.in order .  My car and furniture were disposed of last week  
Ian at peace and ready for the next step in my journey


----------



## dawnkitty (Jan 31, 2021)

Much respect and love to you


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 31, 2021)

My love and thoughts are with you. I admire you strength and courage and your ability to take charge of your life and glad that you have the peace that you deserve.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2021)

Thank you for letting us know where and how you are. It sounds like you are comfortable and in a good place, in every way concerned. 

You are an inspiration. 

Sending love and hugs,
Lillian


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2021)

You are in my thoughts and prayers,Grannyjo.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 31, 2021)

My thoughts and blessings are for you!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2021)

grannyjo said:


> Been a long time since I let you know what's been happening
> I'm in palliative care hospital now   I'm being well cared for and being kept pain free.
> Trying to find a place in a hospice, but there are very few available.
> All my affairs are.in order .  My car and furniture were disposed of last week
> Ian at peace and ready for the next step in my journey


Oh grannyjo... I'm torn between being delighted to hear from you and being sad at where you are...  Delighted you're being well cared for and in no pain....but sad for everything that you've had to lose , and the situation you're in...but again thank God for no Pain, and that you're at peace with it all... you're  an inspiration to me... ...

Are you bed ridden , or are you still able to get about independently ?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 31, 2021)

Grannyjo, 
I’m relatively new here so don’t know your past situation. But I do know where you are now, and if, sadly, it has to be so then it sounds like you are well taken care of, pain free, and at peace.  And I’m grateful for that.  You have my sincere prayers as you travel on this journey


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 31, 2021)

Blessings to you GrannyJo; my very best wishes to you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Let me add my blessings and prayers as well.  It is perhaps the most we can hope for at the end, a pain free journey onto the next adventure.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2021)

GrannyJo...I admire you for your peace of mind. My good thoughts are with you and thanks for bringing us up to date. God bless you.  Pappy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2021)

@grannyjo, thank you for stopping in and letting us know how you are doing.   I am thankful to know that you are at peace and being well cared for.  Sending you warm loving thoughts and hugs.  Bless you.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 31, 2021)

You haven't left my thoughts (((grannyjo))), in fact I think of you often.  Hugs and love to you my friend.     
​


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

It's very good for us to hear from you, Grannyjo, and we all send you our caring back.


----------



## 911 (Jan 31, 2021)

You are a very strong person. May the peace and love of God sustain you.

*Please read: Joshua 1:9 *


----------



## old medic (Feb 1, 2021)

Hugs and prayers to very strong personality...


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a friend that did at home hospice and he was very well cared for.  I admire your spirit and courage.  Sending you prayers and love.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm new so I haven't had the pleasure of meeting you before Grannyjo but I send you good wishes prayers and love


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2021)

God bless, Grannjo and may peace and comfort sustain you.  Prayers for you and family.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 17, 2021)

What the folks above said goes for me too. I so admire your courage and composure, and have the greatest admiration!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2021)

Grannyjo, I admire your grace and courage, and I wish you peace and comfort in your journey.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2021)

I hope I am as brave as you when my time finally comes.


----------



## Chris21E (Feb 17, 2021)

grannyjo said:


> Been a long time since I let you know what's been happening
> I'm in palliative care hospital now   I'm being well cared for and being kept pain free.
> Trying to find a place in a hospice, but there are very few available.
> All my affairs are.in order .  My car and furniture were disposed of last week
> Ian at peace and ready for the next step in my journey


A Beautiful Person you are, Thank you...


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Sending you lots of love and prayers.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 17, 2021)

GrannyJo, the final chapter of your life is being written now and it occurs to me that it is but one chapter of a most beautiful life, a life full of light and love. You are an inspiration to many of us on this forum, a woman of wisdom and grace. Thank you for sharing your situation with us and may you find this last leg of the journey easy and peaceful. Via con Dios.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 18, 2021)

Our best to you and yours.  You are an inspiration and help to others in your journey!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2021)

You have such strength & courage. My thoughts & prayers are with you.


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 17, 2021)

I am bedridden now and am reliant on oxygenn day and night.    I know I don't really have much longer, but because of that , my son and I have had the most honest discussions about our life as mother and son. 

We  have shed some tears over errors and misunderstandings we've had  and have grown closer together now we understand why those things happened.

Our love for each other is apparent to everyone who now sees our interactions.  We even still have time for some laughs together


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

*Warm hug* I will be praying for you. Sending love your way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2021)

Peace and love to you..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you for sharing with us, what you wrote today, grannyjo, 
about the relationship 
between you and your son.

What a precious thing, and we will all remember it, and you and him, for a very long time.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2021)

I wish you comfort and peace, grannyjo. It's lovely that you and your son have had meaningful conversation.

Holding you in my heart   

Lillian/Pinky


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 17, 2021)

Love and Peace is so wonderful...Much Love to you Both...Peace forever Thank you


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 17, 2021)

grannyjo said:


> have grown closer together now we understand why those things happened.
> 
> Our love for each other is apparent to everyone who now sees our interactions. We even still have time for some laughs together


That's so nice to know you have love and laughs, much love to you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2021)

Sending love and peaceful thoughts your way @grannyjo.  Bless you and your son...hugs.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 17, 2021)

Godspeed to you Grannyjo.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 18, 2021)

Sending you love and hugs Grannyjo


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 18, 2021)

Continued prayers, @grannyjo .


----------



## Pecos (Mar 18, 2021)

GrannyJo,

You are an incredible example of grace and dignity.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 18, 2021)

(((grannyjo)))
I'm so glad you're with your son and that he is with you.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2021)

May God bless you, GrannyJo


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 18, 2021)

My thoughts are with you and so happy you had that special time with your son.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 18, 2021)

grannyjo,, you are an inspiration to all of us, who  have yet to face the    final journey.

Blessings,  peace & love to you & your son.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 24, 2021)

Does anyone have any news about grannyjo?


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi
This is Grannyjo's son, Craig. Mum's real name was Robyn. Mum loved her dogs and Jo was the first two letters of her last dog "Jorje"'s name. She kept her iPad logged in to this forum so perhaps she wanted me to let her online friends know when she was gone. She passed away a little over a week ago on Saturday 27 March 2021 at 3.50pm with me, my wife and our two adult children by her bedside.

She could communicate with us right up to the last half hour of her life. I told her about the passing of my father-in-law two years earlier and how my wife and I had walked through the national park next to our home shortly after his passing and we had been harassed by a butterfly that stayed near us for what seemed like 45 minutes.

Today we were working in the front yard garden trimming a hedge and a beautiful black and white butterfly flew and zipped near us for what my wife described as "all morning" and after we were finished we went for a swim in the back yard and that same butterfly danced and landed on foliage near us beside the pool. Taking off and landing for more than 10 minutes until a visitor arrived at the front door and I left the pool.

I went back later but the butterfly was gone.

Good bye Mum, I love you and you'll be missed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2021)

My sincere condolences to you and your family, Craig.   May your mom be resting in peace.  She will be missed by us all too.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 3, 2021)

So sad to hear your news. Sincerest condolences to you and your family. I never got to know your mum but I'm sure she will be missed by many friends here.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you for letting us know Craig. My sincere condolences to you and your family. May peace be with you always.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2021)

Dearest Craig
Mum was so happy to have you with her.  She was a lovely, brave lady, one of a kind.  My sincerest condolences.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

grannyjo said:


> Hi
> This is Grannyjo's son, Craig. Mum's real name was Robyn. Mum loved her dogs and Jo was the first two letters of her last dog "Jorje"'s name. She kept her iPad logged in to this forum so perhaps she wanted me to let her online friends know when she was gone. She passed away a little over a week ago on Saturday 27 March 2021 at 3.50pm with me, my wife and our two adult children by her bedside.
> 
> She could communicate with us right up to the last half hour of her life. I told her about the passing of my father-in-law two years earlier and how my wife and I had walked through the national park next to our home shortly after his passing and we had been harassed by a butterfly that stayed near us for what seemed like 45 minutes.
> ...


thanks for letting us know. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2021)

Craig, thank you for letting us know of your Mom's passing. She was such an inspiration to all of us, and will not be forgotten.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks for letting us know, she was well-liked on this forum and will be missed. You have my condolences.


----------



## Jules (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks for telling us.  Sincere sympathies to you and all your family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2021)

grannyjo said:


> Hi
> This is Grannyjo's son, Craig. Mum's real name was Robyn. Mum loved her dogs and Jo was the first two letters of her last dog "Jorje"'s name. She kept her iPad logged in to this forum so perhaps she wanted me to let her online friends know when she was gone. She passed away a little over a week ago on Saturday 27 March 2021 at 3.50pm with me, my wife and our two adult children by her bedside.
> 
> She could communicate with us right up to the last half hour of her life. I told her about the passing of my father-in-law two years earlier and how my wife and I had walked through the national park next to our home shortly after his passing and we had been harassed by a butterfly that stayed near us for what seemed like 45 minutes.
> ...


Thank you Craig for telling us this sad news.  So sorry, my sympathy to you and your family.  May Robyn rest peacefully.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you for letting us know, Craig, about her passing and the visit from the butterfly.    You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

So Beautiful...Much Love....Thank you


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

We will miss Grannyjo... thank you for sharing your mum with us Craig.... we had her for such a short time, and we followed her illness with her, when she would allow... such a brave stoical lady...

may she rest in peace, and out of pain... bye bye Grannyjo, fly high........ best wishes to you Craig and your family, ..


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you for letting us know Craig.  I'm very sorry for you and your family's loss.  It's always very hard to lose your mother but know that she will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you for  letting the members here know  about your beloved mother's passing.

You were blessed to have your mother  for so many years.
Take comfort from all  your memories.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you Craig for the information.  I did not know about your Mom until she passed on. I am so very moved and impressed by her courage and your generosity in sharing with everyone the journey. God Bless you and your family and your beautiful Mom


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you so much for letting us know. May she rest In Peace in Gods arms.


----------

